# Amazon Echo



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dear Amazon Customer,

We're excited to offer you an invitation to purchase Amazon Echo. We hope you'll have as much fun using it as we did inventing it. By accepting this invitation, you will be one of the first customers to use Echo, and we appreciate your input to help shape Echo as it evolves. 

I got this invitation to buy the Echo for $99 and I'm kinda torn about whether to buy it or not. I can do pretty much anything the Echo can do with my phone. Any quick thoughts would be appreciated. I only have a couple days to buy it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I showed the Echo to my wife and GD and Sadie (GD) was entranced. So I bought it. I suppose it will come with the usual 30 day return policy if we don't see any need for it...or Sadie will take it. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

That link doesn't really work, but it will direct you to the Amazon site. A pretty good video is available to watch. 

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I got my invitation but don't think I'll buy it. I'm trying to be more careful about buying Internet of Things stuff.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I got my invitation but don't think I'll buy it. I'm trying to be more careful about buying Internet of Things stuff.


I wasn't gonna buy it, but once the GD saw that video...and $99 isn't much to make a kid happy. I'm sure I'll be able to return it if it doesn't work as the video showed.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's always on...it's always listening...it's connected to the cloud. Muahaha! :eek2:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And people complain that the NSA is listening to phone conversations!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> It's always on...it's always listening...it's connected to the cloud. Muahaha! :eek2:


And it's gonna have to deal with a 6 year old for the most part. That should be interesting or good for a few laughs. But if we don't like it or it's useless, back it goes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> And people complain that the NSA is listening to phone conversations!


Not me, I don't care who listens in. I'm pretty much vice-free. And most certainly conspiracy free, and I'm not paranoid about things like that.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> ot me, I don't care who listens in. I'm pretty much vice-free...
> 
> Rich


Rich, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you'll soon get a little vice , I mean _spice_ in your life.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Rich, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you'll soon get a little vice , I mean _spice_ in your life.


Not gonna happen. I've spent the last few years ridding myself of everything bad. Not going down that path again. No more drinking, no more betting, haven't "run around" since I got married for the last time (I hope) almost 30 years ago. Been so long since I did anything wrong I don't miss it at all. I'se a good boy! :yesman:

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> And it's gonna have to deal with a 6 year old for the most part. That should be interesting or good for a few laughs. But if we don't like it or it's useless, back it goes.
> 
> Rich


6-year-old kid? How about a 9-year-old umbrella cockatoo? She can outscream any human and can be heard throughout the building and across the street when she gets going.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> 6-year-old kid? How about a 9-year-old umbrella cockatoo? She can outscream any human and can be heard throughout the building and across the street when she gets going.


I'd bet she'd get a kick out of that thing too.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

She can talk AND scream, so I can only imagine what Echo would be doing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> She can talk AND scream, so I can only imagine what Echo would be doing.


I'd think it would be interesting to see what she'd do.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Very few things faze her--unfortunately.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Doesn't echo do what Siri, Cortana and what ever the name of Google's assistant is, do?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Doesn't echo do what Siri, Cortana and what ever the name of Google's assistant is, do?


Yes, but those aren't listening 24 x 7.

Although there is a 'feature' in Siri that is listening for a keyword (if plugged in to charge) but it can be turned off. My phone came alive one day with a half page of text as a question to Siri - The text and Siri's answer was related to some discussion on TV!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I read you can mute the mic on Echo, but that sort of defeats the purpose of it, no?

I guess you have to trust it's not really listening to you until after you use the trigger word "Alexa". Similar to plugged-in Siri and Google Now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> I think I read you can mute the mic on Echo, but that sort of defeats the purpose of it, no?
> 
> I guess you have to trust it's not really listening to you until after you use the trigger word "Alexa". Similar to plugged-in Siri and Google Now.


There's a mute button on top, but if I have to walk over to un-mute for a request, I'd just use my phone or iPad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> There's a mute button on top, but if I have to walk over to un-mute for a request, I'd just use my phone or iPad.


I don't see any need for one, but you never know unless you try these things. I'm not thrilled about having to plug it into a wall socket, and I don't know how my wireless system will work with it. All kinds of questions, but won't find out until May. Hey, perhaps it will be better than sliced bread, who knows? I really liked the idea of Prime members getting a shot at it at such a deeply discounted price. I don't usually buy things "first", but this was too good to pass up.

Rich


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rich said:


> I don't see any need for one, but you never know unless you try these things. I'm not thrilled about having to plug it into a wall socket, and I don't know how my wireless system will work with it. All kinds of questions, but won't find out until May. Hey, perhaps it will be better than sliced bread, who knows? I really liked the idea of Prime members getting a shot at it at such a deeply discounted price. I don't usually buy things "first", but this was too good to pass up.
> 
> Rich


Don't get me wrong, I'd probably be there with my order if it wasn't Amazon or Google's cloud. Both already know too much about most everyone.

I'm a gadget addict, I guess. And wife is an enabler! She bought me a GE Wifi LED and Wink Controller ($65) for Christmas and a week and another $250 later, 2 fire alarms, one switched outlet, and 2 remotes to interface and control.

It's currently a scheduler for the LED lamp that I could have done for $10 LED and a timer. Or the free app for the GE Lamp for iPhone.

(Plus, I don't need to be moaning a woman's name in my sleep! Alexa . . .Alexa . . .)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd probably be there with my order if it wasn't Amazon or Google's cloud. Both already know too much about most everyone.
> 
> I'm a gadget addict, I guess. And wife is an enabler! She bought me a GE Wifi LED and Wink Controller ($65) for Christmas and a week and another $250 later, 2 fire alarms, one switched outlet, and 2 remotes to interface and control.
> 
> ...


I hope to be able to change the name, I think I read that was an option.

I don't get all the LED controllers with the various hues, we've got that in one of our cars and we never use it.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I hope to be able to change the name, I think I read that was an option.
> 
> I don't get all the LED controllers with the various hues, we've got that in one of our cars and we never use it.
> 
> Rich


Yes, you can change it to Amazon. As of right now, those are your options.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Yes, you can change it to Amazon. As of right now, those are your options.


That's OK. I can live with that.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, but those aren't listening 24 x 7.


But then again my phone is with me 24x7x365 and is just a tap away, although I am not a big fan of PA


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I rec'd my Echo today... set up was easy. I'm playing with it now... _very_ responsive to my voice, so far a pretty amazing device device.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"so far a pretty amazing device device."

Even if you do say so twice.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just checking to see if you're (not your) paying attention.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I rec'd my Echo today... set up was easy. I'm playing with it now... _very_ responsive to my voice, so far a pretty amazing device device.


I dropped my order a couple months ago. I don't see what the Echo can do that my phone can't do better. Seemed like a good idea at first, but the phone gives me more info than the Echo can. I think.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I think the Amazon Fire Stick at $20 introductory price for Prime members was a much better bargain. I can ask Google questions easily on my 4-year-old iPod Touch. Yes I have to turn it on and tap a couple screen icons but that's pretty easy to do.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In addition to having surprisingly good quality sound for streaming music, some of the simplest features are surprisingly beneficial. Ours sits in on a counter between the kitchen and the living room. So both the "shopping list" (Alexa, add Lowry's season salt to my shopping list actually worked) and the "to do list" are there - you can tell it what to put on the list or delete from the list with no effort. Then when we get to the store, we can access the shopping list via our cell phone to help our aging memories.

Do other devices offer list creation? Sure, but I have to go get my phone, turn it on, etc. By then I forgot what I was going to put on the list.

Other things like reordering stuff through the Echo, interfacing lists with email and One Note, and even Wikipedia More are useful. But of course if I am outside or in the garage it's worthless sitting on that counter.

I did buy an extra electric supply cord so I can move it to a point between our office and bedroom. Unfortunately, I forget to do that. :sure:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> In addition to having surprisingly good quality sound for streaming music, some of the simplest features are surprisingly beneficial. Ours sits in on a counter between the kitchen and the living room. So both the "shopping list" (Alexa, add Lowry's season salt to my shopping list actually worked) and the "to do list" are there - you can tell it what to put on the list or delete from the list with no effort. Then when we get to the store, we can access the shopping list via our cell phone to help our aging memories.
> 
> Do other devices offer list creation? Sure, but I have to go get my phone, turn it on, etc. By then I forgot what I was going to put on the list.
> 
> ...


Ahh, now I'm wondering if I made a mistake. I probably should have taken advantage of the offer and if it didn't work out I could have returned it. I'm still not sure...

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ahh, now I'm wondering if I made a mistake. I probably should have taken advantage of the offer and if it didn't work out I could have returned it. I'm still not sure...
> 
> Rich


I wouldn't worry about it. From my point of view, it's still an experimental prototype device to which they keep adding features based on input from users. I'm probably off their prototype invitation list because I haven't given them any input. On the other hand, they haven't offered me a share of stock to do the work. :grin:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, its now not a prototype. From the Amazon website:



Again, it is a really interesting concept and is very convenient for many things when you are in your home, more so that having to go look for your phone to add to the shopping list. And the hardware is very well done - the sound is amazing. As of this moment it has 18,896 customer reviews averaging 4.5 out of 5. As one reviewer says, it's not sci-fi hardware. But it's well done

A recent reviewer indicates how it can become "must have" in the some circumstances:



> We have been using Echo since April. Prior to that time, my husband had been hospitalized for several weeks. He is currently wheelchair bound. We immediately installed the Hue bridge and lights as well as the WEMO outlet. With these, and dear, dear, Alexa, he has a great deal of control of his environment in ways that make him much more independent. Others might enjoy Echo for fun and convenience, but for him it is a lifeline! He has even had her turn the lights on in my bedroom when I didn't hear him call.


Still, for most of us it is a nice-to-have, not a must-have ... until you have one like us - now its a must-have. :sure:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> So both the "shopping list" (Alexa, add Lowry's season salt to my shopping list actually worked) and the "to do list" are there - you can tell it what to put on the list or delete from the list with no effort. Then when we get to the store, we can access the shopping list via our cell phone to help our aging memories.


Pencil and paper work just fine. I write it down without yelling to another room. When I get to the store I pull it out of my pocket. Erasers handle the deletions.

And I can get a whole snot load of yellow pads and pencils (with free erasers) for $200 without worrying about batteries.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Pencil and paper work just fine. I write it down without yelling to another room. When I get to the store I pull it out of my pocket. Erasers handle the deletions.
> 
> And I can get a whole snot load of yellow pads and pencils (with free erasers) for $200 without worrying about batteries.


You're memory is better than mine. For years we have had a pad and pencil in a magnetic holder the refrigerator, but it seems that is where it stays which is a problem when I'm in the store. I admit it's an expensive crutch but I when away from home I always have my phone on which can see the Echo list ...well, I almost always have my phone....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And today we learn Amazon's Alexa voice service is now open for third-parties to use in their products:



> First up, the Alexa Skills Kit is a collection of APIs and tools aimed at making it easy for developers to add features to Alexa. Amazon says that with a few lines of code, developers should be able to integrate Alexa into existing products - or create completely new experiences within a few hours....
> 
> The Alexa Voice Service meanwhile is a tool for manufacturers to add Alexa onto their own hardware devices. That means you could add weather search to a connected alarm clock, for instance, or implement voice control on your home's sound system.....
> 
> Finally, Amazon also launched the Alexa Fund, which will provide "up to $100 million" in funding to help developers, manufacturers and startups build new voice-driven technologies and applications....


So in theory we could train our devices to talk to each other so they won't be lonely when we're not home.... :sure:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This week in the Amazon Echo Newsletter (subscribe here) it was announced that the Echo...










...now offers voice control for Ecobee3 thermostats-- you can ask it to set a specific temperature, or give it vague directions to warm things up or cool them down.

Overall, from the customer reviews this sounds like a really good wifi thermostat for a home lke ours using the three external sensor system. It's Apple HomeKit-enabled so I was wondering if anyone has used it?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I do have Echo linked to my Nest Thermostat via the Wink hub. While I do have commands set up for Alexa - 3 up (increase heat), 3 down (cooler} and Normal - back to defaults. . . I don't use them much because of the schedule it uses. The shortcuts are also available on the IOS notification screen via Wink.

Wonder what the decorative shoe-box lid is for in the picture above.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, we can now order Alexa's sister devices...

...the *Echo Dot* which can only be ordered through your Echo or Fire TV...


















...and the *Amazon Tap* which is the portable variation on the Echo...










...and you can read the Wired review *New Amazon 'Tap' and 'Echo Dot' Gadgets Unleash Alexa on the World*.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My only complaint with Echo is Alex Baldwin needs to stop saying "Alexa, . . . " in the echo commercials!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's another review of the two new "Alexa-powered" devices *Amazon's Ingenious Plot to Take Over Your Living Room* which at the end offers:



> What's increasingly apparent, though, is that the hardware here is not the point-at least, not the only point. The Echo, the Echo Dot, the Amazon Tap, and even the Fire TV are all just different vessels for a more important and fundamental product: the Alexa software. Amazon might sell a lot of speakers and set-top boxes, the way Motorola sells a lot of phones (or used to, anyway). But if I had to guess, I'd say Amazon's goal isn't to be the Motorola of connected household devices. It's to be the Android: the brains of the operation.
> 
> If it works, Amazon could find itself in the enviable position of gatekeeper to many of the key devices in your home. When you want to watch TV, you'll talk to Alexa. When you want to listen to music or the radio or a podcast or an audiobook, you'll talk to Alexa. When you want to check your calendar or the weather or adjust your thermostat, you'll talk to Alexa. And when you want to buy something, you'll talk to Alexa-and guess what e-commerce giant you'll end up buying it from?


When you read the entire article describing how the Echo Dot and the Amazon Tap fit into a universe containing an Echo and a Fire TV, you do have to acknowledge the logic of this conclusion.

Oh, and by the way, he does note that Alexa will soon be compatible with smart thermostats made by Nest and Honeywell.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> My only complaint with Echo is Alex Baldwin needs to stop saying "Alexa, . . . " in the echo commercials!


And when he does, my Echo tries to execute his commands!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Here's another review of the two new "Alexa-powered" devices *Amazon's Ingenious Plot to Take Over Your Living Room*


The key for me is:


> Together, these devices address the Echo's greatest deficiency: It's too small to be a good home stereo, but it isn't portable either. Unfortunately, each of the new devices tackles only half of that problem. They all come with trade-offs.


And they still don't seem to be able to communicate with other Echo devices on the same network, either. If the Dot had been available when I got my Echo, I would have bought that instead, but now, I don't really see why I'd want another one.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

phrelin said:


> This week in the Amazon Echo Newsletter (subscribe here) it was announced that the Echo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Ecobee3 thermostat and love it. I have sensors in my living room, bedroom and kitchen in addition to the thermostat on the wall. When I go to bed, I tell Siri "Good Night" and it sets the thermostat to my nighttime settings. When I wake up, I tell Siri "Good Morning" and it sets it back to normal. It's so cool!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ordered a 'Dot' yesterday. Delivery on May 18th!


----------

